# redesigned EoS in near future?



## TuscaniElisaV6 (Jun 20, 2003)

just curious as current model is a slow selling model and for 2010, it received nearly no exterior facelift. 
I can't seem to find any rendering or pictures of the "next" eos
can somone help me?


----------



## Friendship7 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: redesigned EoS in near future? (TuscaniElisaV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TuscaniElisaV6* »_just curious as current model is a slow selling model and for 2010, it received nearly no exterior facelift. 
I can't seem to find any rendering or pictures of the "next" eos
can somone help me? 

Given the state of the economy, it's hard to say what the future of the Eos will be. VWoA has never properly marketed it in the U.S, leading to a waste of perfectly good sunshine.








For what it's worth, I ran across this article with speculative renderings of an Eos facelift.
http://www.themotorreport.com....ewed/
These guys claim the Facelift is coming in (calendar year?) 2011, but whether the U.S. gets it in Model Year 2011







, 2012







, or never







is anybody's guess. http://www.4wheelsnews.com/fac...2011/


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: redesigned EoS in near future? (Friendship7)*

MUCH better looking face IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: redesigned EoS in near future? (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_MUCH better looking face IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I like the current face better. I like large, open-mouthed grills like the Audi and GMC models often sport. The new grill just looks too "dainty" and busy for my taste.


_Modified by PaulZooms at 3:01 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: redesigned EoS in near future? (PaulZooms)*

I don't mind the new look, but reminds me of a Cheshire Cat Grin.
Kevin


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Yikes*

Please say it ain't so. Busy, fughlee, and it doesn't go along with the rest of the body.


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Yikes (liquid stereo)*

Don't care for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

I like it. It is just a spit-ball rendering from TMR. No indication that this is what a production model would look like. And the larger question remains of whether or not the Eos will be superceded by a new Golf ragtop. But otherwise, I think the TMR renderings are a solid progression from the current design which is looking a bit tired at this point. I'd love to see their projected redesign of the back.
Here is another, less radical guess, with more rounded headlight lenses and round fogs:










_Modified by cjboffoli at 3:01 PM 1-21-2010_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*ugly*

Here is what's tired about the current Eos design - the big piece of "chrome" up front. It always has been. Whoever started putting chrome on VWs should have been fired.
Here is what's tired about the above picture - the entire front end. Its the stupidest thing I've seen in a long time. Not only is it unrealistic its an old design, whereas the Eos/Passat typically points toward the future, but its simply ugly. Its fine to call it a Golf Convertible/Cabrio but that's about it. The lines simply do not flow with the body. 
Lets look back to the origins of the Eos.









_Quote, originally posted by *cjboffoli* »_I like it. It is just a spit-ball rendering from TMR. No indication that this is what a production model would look like. And the larger question remains of whether or not the Eos will be superceded by a new Golf ragtop. But otherwise, I think the TMR renderings are a solid progression from the current design which is looking a bit tired at this point. I'd love to see their projected redesign of the back.
Here is another, less radical guess, with more rounded headlight lenses and round fogs:









_Modified by cjboffoli at 3:01 PM 1-21-2010_


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: ugly (liquid stereo)*

I don't care for the new design too much either. Looks (except for the VW in the grill, of course) Chrysler-ish. In fact, it harkens back the Golf IV design a little, too.
As for the brightwork (faux chrome), it was little for me to get used to at first but frankly the debadged, dechromed everything got played out for me. One still has the option to modify/personalize their car the way they want. I will probably have no brightwork on my next air-cooled Dub but it's rather nice to have it on something uo-to-date and not coming off like one of those ridiculous '57 Chevy's.
Ah <shrug> to each there own.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: ugly (oasis)*

The new design is fine for the Golf which, in reality, is an extremely conservatively designed car. The Eos however is not the golf. To slap that front on there makes as much sense as slapping it onto the Phaeton.
It is, as you mentioned, a throwback to the Golf IV. So to is the upcoming Jetta. It actually looks good again








Cheers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *oasis* »_I don't care for the new design too much either. Looks (except for the VW in the grill, of course) Chrysler-ish. In fact, it harkens back the Golf IV design a little, too.
As for the brightwork (faux chrome), it was little for me to get used to at first but frankly the debadged, dechromed everything got played out for me. One still has the option to modify/personalize their car the way they want. I will probably have no brightwork on my next air-cooled Dub but it's rather nice to have it on something uo-to-date and not coming off like one of those ridiculous '57 Chevy's.
Ah <shrug> to each there own.


----------



## Friendship7 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (cjboffoli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cjboffoli* »_I like it. It is just a spit-ball rendering from TMR. No indication that this is what a production model would look like. And the larger question remains of whether or not the Eos will be superceded by a new Golf ragtop. But otherwise, I think the TMR renderings are a solid progression from the current design which is looking a bit tired at this point. I'd love to see their projected redesign of the back.
Here is another, less radical guess, with more rounded headlight lenses and round fogs:









_Modified by cjboffoli at 3:01 PM 1-21-2010_

Topspeed did an interesting rendering with a hint of the rear showing. If the facelift looks as good as this and we get TDI in the States, then I just might sell a kidney so I can afford to trade up.








http://www.topspeed.com/cars/c....html


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: ugly (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_
Lets look back to the origins of the Eos.









Just a sticking point, but the origin of the Eos was the Concept C.








The Concept R was a mid engine RWD 2 seater ragtop. The Concept C was a 4 seat front engine FWD hardtop. The Concept Rs baton was passed to the Eco Racer and then the Bluesport. 
The Concept C become the Eos with relatively few changes from concept to production.
The chrome did show up on the Concept R first.
The 2nd gen Eos will probably have the new VW face, closer to this...








The "spyshot" is just somebody photoshopping parts together from existing cars..


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: ugly (gizmopop)*

It would be kind of neat to pick up an aftermarket copy of the Concept C grille. Especially as there are so few other changes. Though to be honest, there are so few of these cars around here, nobody but me would notice.
Paul

_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_
Just a sticking point, but the origin of the Eos was the Concept C.








The Concept R was a mid engine RWD 2 seater ragtop. The Concept C was a 4 seat front engine FWD hardtop. The Concept Rs baton was passed to the Eco Racer and then the Bluesport. 
The Concept C become the Eos with relatively few changes from concept to production.
The chrome did show up on the Concept R first.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: ugly (Grinder)*

I like that grill too. The bottom portion seems to match the fog light design better.


----------

